# Travel Destinations > Central America >  PPC Services Ireland

## anusharehan

It may look pretty, but stay away from having too many animations on your site. Having your sales splash page rotate, spin and blink can look cool to you, but it is likely to drive potential viewers away. When you add too many flashy splashes like that PPC Services Ireland, it makes your site look amateurish which is not the message you want to convey.

----------

